# Best wine kits and why.



## Rocky (Mar 5, 2011)

This probably has been posted a number of times over the years, but I would like to know from some of the "old Pros" which is their favorite wine kit and why. I would appreciate a response considering:
Which brand? and which variety?, considering that A. cost is an object and B. cost is not an object. Thank you very much for your response.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 5, 2011)

Favourite white...Ken Ridge Showcase German Gewurztraminer 


Favourite red (inexpensive)...Ken Ridge Classic Merlot


Favourite red (top end)...Ken Ridge Showcase BC Merlot (discontinued 5-6 years, and that's probably why I really really want some more)


Red that I want to make but haven't (top end)...Ken Ridge Founders Series Australian Cabernet Shiraz (have heard many good comments on this one)



Whitethat I want to make but haven't (top end)...Ken Ridge Founders Series German Riesling



Whitethat I want to make but haven't (inexpensive)...Ken Ridge Classic Viognier


As you can see I like Vineco/KenRidge kits. There's lots of other good ones too like Cru Select Shiraz/Viognier (possible my fave high end red that is still available)


Why do I like these? Cause they taste good. At least to my meager palate.







Steve


----------



## Wade E (Mar 5, 2011)

Id probably go with RJS Winery Series Super Tuscan my fav. Not the highest price but up there and the end result is just awesome.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 6, 2011)

My favorite's are every white limited edition kit I have got so far. Limited editions are some of the best kits manufactures put out and are reasonably priced. Blackberry for low end kits are good when the sweetness is tweaked back and abv increased. Also tried several bigger Gewürztraminer that were very good.


----------



## Dean (Mar 6, 2011)

RJS Cru Select Valpolicella Ripassa. Very complex and heavy for a kit. I think it surpasses the wet skins from the Winery Series, but just by a hair.

After that, I'd say Cellar Craft Amarone. Takes years to age out, but is quite amazing.

Best White: RJS En Primeur Australian Chardonnay or RJS Cellar Classic Harvest Collection Pinot Grigio. Both are outstanding white wines. The Chardonnay takes 1 year to start to show, and is perfect after 2. The Pinot Grigio is perfect after 1 year.


----------



## vcasey (Mar 6, 2011)

Dean said:


> After that, I'd say Cellar Craft Amarone. Takes years to age out, but is quite amazing.



That's good to know. I opened a bottle of my 2008 CC Amarone a month ago and it's still not ready. However my 2007 MM Renascence Amarone is fantastic and continues to get better.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 6, 2011)

These days for me it's anything with the name Cellar Craft Showcase on it.





Have made plenty of Mosti stuff but the Showcase kits have all seemed to turn out quite a few notches better.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2011)

I have tred 2 different bottles of the Cellar Craft Amarone both aged well and find the RJS EP exceeds it by far myself. The Cellar Craft always tastes to Vinegary to me.


----------



## Dean (Mar 6, 2011)

Did you make the CC Amarone Wade? If it tastes acidic and harsh, I'd question the maker's sanitation practices. Mine, even when young was rich and not very acidic at all. It was even a slightly bit buttery so I know it's got a bit of diacetyl in there. I made mine in 2005 and right now it's awesome!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 6, 2011)

Bwahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## ptk (Mar 6, 2011)

This is a cool thread


----------



## Rocky (Mar 7, 2011)

I really appreciate all of the input here. I have been using MM almost exclusively and I am looking for something else to try until I can get my hands on some fresh fruits.Currently I have Zinfandel, Sauvignon Blanc, Riesling and Amarone going, all from AllJuice buckets. I also have a Sangivese and Sweet Cherry on, the former from a kit and the latter from juice from Michigan.


I have also seen a company in Western Pennsylvania, which is not too far from me, that sells frozen crushed grapes in buckets. I am sure that some of youmust have tried this. How does that work out compared to kits and fresh fruit?


----------

